# Donatello updates!



## Skyler Nell (Apr 18, 2010)

Donatello update!

For everyone who was previously helping me with the advice about my 2 year old tort, i just wanted to send out an update on his condition.

He seems to really be improving now. He got his last dose of baytril on friday.

Along with his new enclosure, I now soak him twice a day, once in warm water mixed with carrot baby food and once with just warm water, both for 20 minutes. I also put him outside in the sun as often as I can and if its warm enough, I made a net cover to protect him from birds and my dog.

Tonight I saw how much he's really improving, I just walked in to check on him and he crawled clear across his enclosure into a covered corner to sleep. It may not seem like a big deal, but he hasn't had the strength to do that until today.

He still hasn't eaten anything so I called my vet and she recommend i syringe feed him a bit of carrot baby food. So I did that yesterday and it seemed to really help him gain some strength.

He seems to be slowly but surely recuperating! So thanks to everyone who helped along the way!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 18, 2010)

It's so awful to have to go thru that. I have been where you are believe me! Have you tried Spring Mix with radicchio mixed in? Most times they can't resist the radicchio. What were you trying to feed him? I have forgotten why he's not eating...


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 19, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> It's so awful to have to go thru that. I have been where you are believe me! Have you tried Spring Mix with radicchio mixed in? Most times they can't resist the radicchio. What were you trying to feed him? I have forgotten why he's not eating...



No I haven't tried that, but I will! 
This morning I offered him some red leaf lettuce and he ate almost all of it! I'm so glad! He's really improving!


----------



## Tom (Apr 19, 2010)

Love to hear success stories. Good news!


----------



## Isa (Apr 19, 2010)

I love good news! I am so happy that Donatello is improving  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 19, 2010)

So glad that Donatello is getting a little better! Keep up the good work


----------



## dmmj (Apr 19, 2010)

Once they start eating on their own half of your problems are usually solved, congratulations.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 19, 2010)

Absolutely great day! He ate sooo much! Went to the bathroom and was crawling everywhere! He even ate some clover and grasses  along with large helpings of collard greens and red leaf lettuce sprinkled with calcium.
Completely alert and very responsive. Back to his old self basically 
Couldn't be happier. Thanks to everyone! I'll definitely stay around the site and I'll be back to ask more questions, I'm sure!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 19, 2010)

I am so happy to hear that! Again, I am really very proud of how you stepped right up to the plate, built him a new enclosure immediately and got him to a vet. I wish more owners would try that hard. 

We would love to see more pics of him, especially outside in the sunshine  Are you going to work on a more permanent outdoor enclosure for him? I put my little Russians out during the day right now, and just bring them in at night, because it is too cold for them to stay out. Saves on running the UV light too, lol!

Kristina


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 19, 2010)

kyryah said:


> I am so happy to hear that! Again, I am really very proud of how you stepped right up to the plate, built him a new enclosure immediately and got him to a vet. I wish more owners would try that hard.
> 
> We would love to see more pics of him, especially outside in the sunshine  Are you going to work on a more permanent outdoor enclosure for him? I put my little Russians out during the day right now, and just bring them in at night, because it is too cold for them to stay out. Saves on running the UV light too, lol!
> 
> Kristina



Well right now I'm working on ideas for the outdoor enclosure. I've found a small place in my yard that has only grass and clover in it and set him there under his turtle run. I'll take a picture of that tomorrow. But the majority of my yard has creeping charlie and some other poisonous weeds located mixed in with the grass so I was going to plant safe stuff for him in my side yard, that is only dirt right now. But I do put him out in the sun at least every other day, if it's warm now! I'll try to post pics of him up and awake tomorrow!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 25, 2010)

A few more updates for those interested!
Donatello has done a complete 180 from his previous state, all thanks to you guys on the site.

He is very much enjoying his new enclosure, loves to burrow down into the substrate (he does this every night when his light turns off)

He eats like a pig again! I don't know if he's really this smart but it seems like he gets all excited to see me in the morning (probably thinking "FOOD!')

I haven't started building an outdoor enclosure yet, but i do put him out when i can. I am still soaking him twice a day.

He crawls all over the place, exploring every corner of his enclosure.

His eyes are still a bit swollen, don't know whats causing that, may just take a while to go down? Any input on that? No more bubbles from his mouth or nose anymore and not lethargic at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2010)

Even though he's feeling better, it will still take a while for a full recovery. Have you made sure your clover is actually clover and not oxalis? I made this mistake for many years and only recently discovered the difference here on TFO. Luckily, I only fed it sporadically and in small amounts to large tortoises and it didn't SEEM to do any harm. Might be more critical for a little 'un. Here's a pic of oxalis. It has little yellow, trumpet shaped flowers, where clover has little purple or white "bushel" type flowers. Anyone/everyone please feel free to correct me, as I'm weak in the plant department.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12394.html?highlight=oxalis


----------



## jmu114 (Apr 25, 2010)

Skyler Nell said:


> His eyes are still a bit swollen, don't know whats causing that, may just take a while to go down? Any input on that? No more bubbles from his mouth or nose anymore and not lethargic at all.
> 
> Thanks!



It's great that Donatello is well on his way to a full recovery! 
I learned from this forum that puffy eyes are due to vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 25, 2010)

Donatello seems to have a runny nose and it seems a little pink in color, due to irritation maybe? He was on Baytril only 2 weeks ago and I'm thinking I should put him back on it. It was a 5 day course and there is plenty left over. His nose is quite runny and bubbles a bit. He's still eating and active. I cant afford to go back to the vet right now, any opinions?? Also he's very dry even through i soak him twice a day and there's water available for him in his enclosure



cool pic i think



very dry skin, lack of a vitamin or what?



Runny bubbly nose



Sort of pink in color also

So whats your opinion? Should I put him on another 5 days of baytril? Let it run it's course? Or wait till I have the money to take him back to the vet?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 25, 2010)

One thing that can help is to keep him very warm. Sometimes just an increase in temp will help beat an RI. It has worked for me with several tortoises, without having to use meds. You can get 60 watt black lights at Walmart, 2 for $6. I use these for nighttime heat on sick torts, and they work great.

I wouldn't personally start using the meds without speaking to a vet, maybe you can get them to advise you over the phone. There is probably someone else who has more experience with the meds that can answer that question better than me.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 25, 2010)

kyryah said:


> One thing that can help is to keep him very warm. Sometimes just an increase in temp will help beat an RI. It has worked for me with several tortoises, without having to use meds. You can get 60 watt black lights at Walmart, 2 for $6. I use these for nighttime heat on sick torts, and they work great.
> 
> I wouldn't personally start using the meds without speaking to a vet, maybe you can get them to advise you over the phone. There is probably someone else who has more experience with the meds that can answer that question better than me.



Well he is very warm during the day, but the night light is a good idea.
Just double checking, I'm supposed to turn the UVA/UBA light and the Heat light off at night right?


----------

